# Cold Creek Lottery



## saintmathew (Jul 27, 2004)

Here is something for you guys to get on if you can. Cold creek is a nice place to fly fish, since it does not freeze over. It's not that big, but it would be nice to have a stretch of it to fish where the public can't reach. Check it out.

News Release
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

January 14, 2005

TROUT FISHING OPPORTUNITIES AWAIT ANGLERS AT STATES 
CASTALIA FISH HATCHERY 
Lottery entry forms available online at ohiodnr.com 

COLUMBUS, OH -- Controlled trout-fishing opportunities on Cold Creek, one of Ohios most unique streams, again await fly-fishing enthusiasts who may enter a special lottery, conducted by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife, to participate.

A half-mile section of the creek, located at the Castalia State Fish Hatchery in Erie County, will again be open to a limited number of anglers during two seasons that are scheduled between April 4 and October 28.

Anglers interested in fishing the stream must submit an application, along with a non-refundable $3 application fee, before March 1 in order to be eligible for the drawing. Forms are available for download on the Division of Wildlife web site at ohiodnr.com. Postcards will no longer be accepted for the drawing. Completed forms and application fees should be mailed to: Castalia Trout Fishing, c/o Division of Wildlife, 2045 Morse Road, G-1, Columbus, OH 43229. Successful applicants will be notified by mail of their fishing dates.

There will be two seasons: one for adults (April 4 through June 3 and August 22 through October 28), and one for youths age 16 and under (June 6 through August 19). Individuals selected to participate will be allowed to bring along two other adults and three youths under the age of 16 (six people total).

Special fishing rules will be in effect for this event to ensure that a quality fishing experience is maintained throughout the season. One special rule prohibits catch and release fishing, with wildlife officials requiring that anglers keep all fish they catch. The daily bag limit will be five trout per angler.

Anglers will be required to check in at the hatchery upon arrival and check out at the end of their session. Fishing sessions will be open from 7 a.m. to noon. Anglers age 16 years and older will need a valid 2005 Ohio fishing license.

An Ohio resident annual fishing license for 2005 costs $19; a one-day fishing license costs $11. Those who purchase a one-day fishing license may later return it to a license agent to receive credit toward purchase of an annual fishing license.

-30-

For additional news online, check out the ODNR Press Room at Ohiodnr.com

For Further Information Contact:
John Navarro, ODNR Division of Wildlife
(614) 265-6347
-or-
Jane Beathard, ODNR Media Relations
(614) 265-6860


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

i sent them $3 every year for the past few years.
Not counting guests, how many people are picked each year to fish?


----------

